# [SOLVED] BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe



## 512bytes (May 23, 2011)

I occasionally a BSOD and it normally always happens when I suspend session to memory or shutdown the PC.

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER	0x000000fe	usbhub.sys	usbhub.sys+1723

Are the normal culprits.

Any ideas what the problem could be ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 512bytes (May 23, 2011)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Thanks for the reply. 

Do I have to create a restore point as I never enable system restore ? 
I did run sfc and it detected some corrupt files and repaired them.


----------



## 512bytes (May 23, 2011)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Dump data files here.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Bugchecks vary (0xFE, 0x9F, 0x101, 0x124). Some blame *intelpmm.sys* (processor driver), making virtualization a potential cause. Also, these errors are back to back multiple times in the system events:

```
Event[2614]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2009-01-29T20:13:15.574
  Event ID: 19
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Kila_m-PC
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Internal Unclassified Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x7
Bank Number: 5
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: N/A
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: N/A
Timeout: N/A

Event[2615]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: VMnetuserif
  Date: 2009-01-29T20:13:15.059
  Event ID: 4
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Kila_m-PC
  Description: 
(\Device\VMnetUserif) Driver entry exiting with status 0
```
I can't find the program group for *VMWare* anywhere on the PC, but you definitely do have a virtual network adapter for *VMWare* running. Is it installed? Remove it if so and let us know if it helps.

Devin


----------



## 512bytes (May 23, 2011)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Yeah VMware is running. 

The BSOD with codes 0xFE is the one that concerns me.

I must point out the other BSOD I generated by overclocking and not supplying enough CPU volts. 

Its strange as it only occurs when I suspend session to RAM. Ive removed overclock now.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Hi,

VMware could well be causing the USB BSODs too, it's USB monitor driver that it uses to let the VMs have access to USB devices (*hcmon.sys*) is mentioned as interfacing with the blamed driver (*usbhub.sys*):

```
[font=lucida console]
Dispatch routines:
[00] IRP_MJ_CREATE                      fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[01] IRP_MJ_CREATE_NAMED_PIPE           fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[02] IRP_MJ_CLOSE                       fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[03] IRP_MJ_READ                        fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[04] IRP_MJ_WRITE                       fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[05] IRP_MJ_QUERY_INFORMATION           fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[06] IRP_MJ_SET_INFORMATION             fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[07] IRP_MJ_QUERY_EA                    fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[08] IRP_MJ_SET_EA                      fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[09] IRP_MJ_FLUSH_BUFFERS               fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0a] IRP_MJ_QUERY_VOLUME_INFORMATION    fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0b] IRP_MJ_SET_VOLUME_INFORMATION      fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0c] IRP_MJ_DIRECTORY_CONTROL           fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0d] IRP_MJ_FILE_SYSTEM_CONTROL         fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0e] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL              fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[0f] IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL     fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[10] IRP_MJ_SHUTDOWN                    fffffa60042289e4	usbhub!UsbhDeviceShutdown
[11] IRP_MJ_LOCK_CONTROL                fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[12] IRP_MJ_CLEANUP                     fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[13] IRP_MJ_CREATE_MAILSLOT             fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[14] IRP_MJ_QUERY_SECURITY              fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[15] IRP_MJ_SET_SECURITY                fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[16] IRP_MJ_POWER                       fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[17] IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL              fffffa6004205ce0	usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch
[18] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CHANGE               fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[19] IRP_MJ_QUERY_QUOTA                 fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1a] IRP_MJ_SET_QUOTA                   fffff80002e83490	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
Unable to load image \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcmon.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hcmon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hcmon.sys
[1b] IRP_MJ_PNP                         fffffa600ab37ac0	[B][COLOR=Red]hcmon[/COLOR][/B]+0x1ac0
[/font]
```
Alternatively, the cause could be shared between some of your older USB related drivers and the VMware USB monitor driver.

Update your mouse, keyboard and any other USB device drivers.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue May 24 09:53:18.962 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:04:29.104
BugCheck FE, {8, 6, 6, fffffa8008b3b000}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhWaitEventWithTimeoutEx+31f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_usbhub!UsbhWaitEventWithTimeoutEx+31f
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`08b3b000
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Sun May 22 06:42:02.501 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:41:08.484
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_usbhub.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08b42060 fffffa80`08b42060 fffffa80`06f68010
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Sat May 21 03:56:55.352 2011 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:46:54.651
BugCheck FE, {8, 6, 6, fffffa8008ba5000}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhWaitEventWithTimeoutEx+31f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_usbhub!UsbhWaitEventWithTimeoutEx+31f
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`08ba5000
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Update Asus ATK0110 - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 [COLOR=red]2006[/COLOR] (4546B048)[/FONT]
```
http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ASACPI.sys

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 512bytes (May 23, 2011)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Thanks guys.. havent crashed yet. Will continue to monitors the situation.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER 0x000000fe*

Glad to hear BSOD-free so far.

Thanks for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

